# Winter Clothing For Biking



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

Just wanted to know if anyone uses bike specific clothing for their Winter bike rides. There is a lot of clothing out there that you can improvise with (sweatpants, long sleeve shirts, etc.), but I'm trying to get an idea how much better bike specific Winter clothing (e.g. long biking pants or Winter bike gloves) works compared to non-bike specific clothing such as sweatpants or regular cold weather gloves, etc. In other words, is Winter bike gear worth the investment?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

the first thing that goes for me is my ears/ head. I use wrap-around earmuffs when it gets chilly to keep the wind out of my ears, then put on an ear-covering skullcap under my helmet when it gets colder than that.

I always ride in full-finger gloves anyways, but a thin liner in the glove helps as it cools down. get a true winter glove when it gets really cold.

warm socks and shoe toe covers go a long way. you might want to carry a spare set of socks in case your feet get into some water or just get soaked in sweat.

get some long-legged cycling pants or some long pants to wear over your regular cycling shorts. you legs are working hard, so they warm themselves pretty easily.

otherwise: layers! I have left on an expedition in a t-shirt, seater, and windbreaker, only to remove the windbreaker less than one mile into my ride. you get warm fast!


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for the response. I rode my bike in the Winter a few years ago. One thing that stood out to me was how hard the cold wind was on the eyes, even if I was wearing my glasses. Are there bike specific goggles to wear over your eyes to keep the wind out?

Edit:

Just realized you can use ski goggles for that!


----------



## joe_bloe (Nov 18, 2010)

getagrip said:


> Just wanted to know if anyone uses bike specific clothing for their Winter bike rides. There is a lot of clothing out there that you can improvise with (sweatpants, long sleeve shirts, etc.), but I'm trying to get an idea how much better bike specific Winter clothing (e.g. long biking pants or Winter bike gloves) works compared to non-bike specific clothing such as sweatpants or regular cold weather gloves, etc. In other words, is Winter bike gear worth the investment?


Do you ride through any creeks? If so, you should definitely get Sealskinz socks. You'll have to get winter riding shoes that are a size bigger to fit them, but they will keep your feet warm and dry.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

getagrip said:


> Just wanted to know if anyone uses bike specific clothing for their Winter bike rides. There is a lot of clothing out there that you can improvise with (sweatpants, long sleeve shirts, etc.), but I'm trying to get an idea how much better bike specific Winter clothing (e.g. long biking pants or Winter bike gloves) works compared to non-bike specific clothing such as sweatpants or regular cold weather gloves, etc. In other words, is Winter bike gear worth the investment?


I commute all winter...

Get some winter cycling boots....they work great.

Get a helmet that covers your ears, and some good ski googgles (with the nose frostbight protector).

Get some really good breathable glooves or mitts....

Get a good synthetic bala clava....just a big face hole not three little holes.

Get two back breathable cycling jackets, one bigger than the other so you can layer...

Get two back breathable cycling tights, one bigger than the other so you can layer..


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

jeffscott said:


> I commute all winter...
> 
> Get some winter cycling boots....they work great.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Don't think I will be able to afford all of that, but if you could narrow it down to two items on that list, which two would you buy? (other than goggles and the balaclava - already ordered the balaclava and will order the goggles soon).

Just curious...what kind of temperatures do you bike in during the Winter. Night, day, or both?


----------



## wrcRS (Nov 14, 2010)

My feet get really cold. To the point that it limits how far I can ride for fun. I have a decent amount of base layers and a cap to go under my helmet though. Also, if you live in a real cold climate you can run some chemical toe warmers. Put them on top of your toes/foot.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

getagrip said:


> Thanks. Don't think I will be able to afford all of that, but if you could narrow it down to two items on that list, which two would you buy? (other than goggles and the balaclava - already ordered the balaclava and will order the goggles soon).
> 
> Just curious...what kind of temperatures do you bike in during the Winter. Night, day, or both?


Start with the extremities work inwards to the core...so gloves and boots...

I commute so that is a 20 min dark morning ride and a 20 minute dark evening ride...

Below about -15 C I start adding the second layer...Below -25 C I add a third layer..

The Shimano winter boots are good for about an hour at -35 C.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

are you planning to ride in just cold weather, or cold + snow and ice?


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

For now just colder weather, and probably mostly at night since I don't get off work until it is dark ouitside. Not so sure about snow and ice. Also, most of my riding will be done on a cyclocross bike for street rides (just purchased a Motobecane Fantom Cross CX3). If I do ride in snow and ice, I imagine I would take out the mountain bike, as it would seem fatter tires (2.3) will work better than cyclocross tires in those conditions.


----------



## fesch (Jul 30, 2009)

Smartwool socks, some base layers and some warm gloves are a good start. I have all sorts of winter clothes for biking, including bibs, weatherproof pants and merino wool jerseys. Arm warmers are some of my favorite items to take as you cans strip them off if you get too warm. Layering a base layer, wool jersey and a windbreaker will let you ride in quite cold weather.


----------



## SlowJoeCrow (Mar 16, 2009)

If you have Nordic skiing gear there is some crossover (both ways). I had an REI softshell jacket made for skiing that I picked up cheap at the end of the season that worked great on the bike (rear pocket and vents) and on the flip side my Louis Garneau tights are good for skiing. Of course winter weather and winter gear depends on climate. In Portland, rain is a bigger problem than cold, in Minneapolis it's the other way round.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

The best explanation I've read on dressing for the cold went something like this:

Layer 1: Next to skin. It's job is to wick moisture away. No cotton. Inexpensive polypropylene t-shirts from Walmart are fine.
Layer 2: Insulation. Think fluffy. Down isn't good for while you're sweating. Fleece, down substitutes, etc.
Layer 3: Shell. Block the wind. If rain is a possibility, at least be water repellent. 

None of these need to be bike specific, nor expensive if you shop at the right places and/or catch sales.

You don't say if you're commuting of trail riding. If trails, and especially if you ride alone, you'd be foolish not to plan for the possibility of an unexpectedly long stay in the woods, should you get lost, hurt or have a mechanical problem. My rule is to take enough extra crap to be able to survive the night. Extra clothes, space blanket, emergency poncho, food, waterproof matches, map, compass, charged phone, small light, etc. Remember to have an extra next-to-skin layer. You absolutely don't want a damp shirt on your skin when you cool down. I carry it all in my pack and on a stem-mounted rack. Finally - let someone know where you went and when to start worrying.


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

Gasp4Air said:


> You don't say if you're commuting of trail riding.


Not commuting, just something to do during the winter months to keep active. Don't think I'll be doing much trail riding, but you had some great suggestions I would never have thought about doing if I ever did get stuck out in the woods at night.


----------



## SgtBaxter (Jul 2, 2011)

I picked up some American Outfitters cargo pants, the legs have tie offs at the bottom to keep them from geting hung up in the chain. 

Oh yeah, found them at the thrift store... $5. :^)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## gethooked (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks for your insight. Will use it as a checklist for this winter.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

I combine some bike gear and ski gear.


----------



## shawneeboy (Apr 21, 2014)

Good feedback -- definitely going to use this thread as this is my first winter riding...

Should be interesting.


----------



## Phinias (Aug 28, 2014)

Ok as an avid outdoor winter sport participant here in Minnesota my first advice is Merino Wool.... also my 2nd and 3rd pieces of advice too. Synthetic base layers work and will wick but in a cardio specific sport wool will be best as it tends to resist the "funk" that the synthetics will develop in one or two wearings. Plus, wool warms even when wet and will do everything the synthetics do as well as or better than they do too. This should be used for baselayers, socks, glove liners, and cap. 
After that next to skin layer you will want an insulating layer that will still perform when wet. For this sport avoid down, look for some nice fleeces (great wicking and will still insulate well when pretty wet). 
Last layer is anti wind and water. Must breathe well, honestly look for Gore Tex or similar quality layered shell. If you can feel your breath as you blow through it then move on.

If you are talking Winter like regularly below 20 degrees F, and at night then piece mealing a set from a couple of items will not work, you will be miserable untill you covered the necessities. The wind chill you will face is far worse than you can imagine.... just want you to be prepared and safe.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I agree that merino wool is the best, but it is expensive. synthetics will get you most of the way there if you are on a budget. it took me quite a few years to accumulate the merino wool baselayer gear that I do have.

I agree to avoid down. I also would suggest to avoid even synthetic fill insulation except in extreme cold. Not because of wetness concerns, though. Insulation works because it traps air. Your body heat warms that trapped air and your layers keep that warmed air near your body. Fill insulation (both down and synthetics) tend to be highly compressible. When compressed, they don't insulate at all. When down gets wet, it will tend to clump. Which is why it's said that it doesn't insulate when wet. It is the loss of loft due to clumping, and not directly the wetness that causes this. Old down clumps without wetness also, and loses loft. Synthetic fill does the same thing, but it clumps somewhat less due to wetness. It retains some insulating capability, but it does not insulate exactly the same as when it's dry. It also loses loft with age, probably moreso than down. 

Above 20F or so, I still wear a backpack outside my outerwear. Colder than that and I have to start taking additional considerations to prevent my water from freezing. I usually put hot water in an insulated bottle, for example. The pack compresses a fill insulation jacket and it won't insulate my back. Not comfortable. That said, a compressible puffy jacket is a good item to bring along if you have to stop. Since for proper thermal regulation, you want to start your ride feeling cold, if you have a mechanical or an injury or whatever, you'll cool off quick and some extra insulation is a very wise idea.

Fleece doesn't tend to compress as much, so it works pretty well as insulation for winter biking. It can only insulate so much so it is usually just one component of a layering system. Something with an athletic cut is best, though. A loose-fitting department store fleece sucks to try to stuff under a shell jacket.

Speaking of shells, a hardshell jacket is what I've used for a lot of years. It's not ideal, but it does a good job of blocking wind. The reason it's not ideal is because breathability (even if it says it's waterproof/breathable) is such that it will feel like you are wearing a trash bag when you heat up and start to sweat. Softshells are really an ideal piece for high intensity cold weather activity. The stretchiness means the garment will move with you better without being super bulky, and they tend to be much more breathable than a hardshell. You can find some that have their own fleece insulation layers, also. The only problem with them is that they also tend to be very expensive.


----------



## borabora (Feb 16, 2011)

Wool is great and a packable good shell is mandatory. Nonetheless, I think some types of rides are best avoided when it's cold. A fairly typical 1.5 hour climb followed by a 30 minute descent can be real torture in cold weather as there is nothing you can wear and carry that will keep you comfortable on both the in and out portions of the ride.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

borabora said:


> Wool is great and a packable good shell is mandatory. Nonetheless, I think some types of rides are best avoided when it's cold. A fairly typical 1.5 hour climb followed by a 30 minute descent can be real torture in cold weather as there is nothing you can wear and carry that will keep you comfortable on both the in and out portions of the ride.


True. I don't know anyone who isn't going to sweat a lot on an extended climb. This is why it's imperitive to carry dry replacements in case you get stuck and cool down miles from the trail head.


----------



## Phinias (Aug 28, 2014)

borabora said:


> Wool is great and a packable good shell is mandatory. Nonetheless, I think some types of rides are best avoided when it's cold. A fairly typical 1.5 hour climb followed by a 30 minute descent can be real torture in cold weather as there is nothing you can wear and carry that will keep you comfortable on both the in and out portions of the ride.


Actually look at "Back country" and "Free Ski" gear as it excells in exactly this type of activity. Long hike up mountain few minutes of truely windy fast travel.

To the OP, what type of temperatures are you expecting for winter, as this is pretty subjective without some more info. Also, there is no cheap way into gearing yourself for extreme situations, you will not enjoy or be comfortable untill you are properly clothed for this, half measures or 1 or 2 pieces will not cut it. Not trying to be a downer, just want you thouroughly prepared and not finding yourself 30 minutes from home and too frozen to get back.


----------



## Gibbsinator (Jul 24, 2013)

My winter rides are 20-30 degrees. These are manageable, once your body warns up. My setup is wool socks, light full length gloves, lightweight pants, a light jacket, and a face mask that covers neck, ears, nose , mouth, and head. All but eyes. On the climbs i unzip my jacket and pull the mask down. A good mask goes a long way, keeps your breath moist and warm. Prevents your throat from drying out.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

spam


----------



## Trainable (Jun 7, 2017)

Also give flats a try.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

JamesJohn said:


> Remember; the winter is advancing, rapidly, where the special types of dress code is required to ride the Beneli type bike or the results will be harsh and difficult to assimilate. The long sweat pants, sleeve shirts and other dress code for the winters are must or the Beneli bike will be out of question to ride. So, before thinking to impress the public, GF, the group of buddies or the college fellows, is it not a good idea to acquire the matching colored Beneli dress? This is the best way to keep the Beneli in its thundering thrill with the help of Resurgence Gear.


Makes perfectly sense to myself. What are other you guys conversationing about?


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Gasp4Air said:


> Makes perfectly sense to myself. What are other you guys conversationing about?


Correct, likely would enough, dear. Winter cold matching gear, right? Of course!


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

Gasp4Air said:


> The best explanation I've read on dressing for the cold went something like this:
> 
> Layer 1: Next to skin. It's job is to wick moisture away. No cotton. Inexpensive polypropylene t-shirts from Walmart are fine.
> Layer 2: Insulation. Think fluffy. Down isn't good for while you're sweating. Fleece, down substitutes, etc.
> ...


This is good advice.

Specific to cycling (in Omaha):

- A balaclava like Jeff suggested: synthetic, open face

- Cycling specific with gloves (medium weight). Something like this: https://www.moosejaw.com/moosejaw/s...6OIt_OSEIlo7GvwB0rTlKfu0EjMRGRnRoCdgQQAvD_BwE

Add a pair of glove liners when it gets below 25 deg.

- Shoes: you can duct tape the inside of your summer shoes to close up most of the air vents. Add wool socks and you should be golden. Chemical toe warmers are nice too. If you start riding in temps below 20 deg, either winter specific shoes or you can do what I did when I used to ride in the Winter in Minneapolis: Apply Vaseline to your toes. Cover with a newspaper bag (cheap plastic sandwich bag works too), wool socks and then shoes. The Vaseline will warm up and create a 98 deg barrier around your toes. The bag prevents a gooey mess. Wool socks and then your shoes.

Lots of layers vs. 1-2 thicker articles. You should be mildly uncomfortably cool at the start of your ride. As you ride you'll warm up. You'll be able to unzip your shell and the thermal (fleece) layer to keep your core cool enough.


----------

